# Colorado resorts???



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Let's see, March is when the snow pack is at or nearly at 100% of it's maximum depth for the season. It is also typically the snowiest or second snowiest month of the season. So the conditions will probably be crappy...

All joking aside, Telluride is a great looking location. Haven't been there myself, but where it is nestled in the San Juans is just stunning terrain. It's a better mountain than Durango too. That said, if you are not looking for steep terrain, Purgatory (Durango Mountain) would be just fine and you'll have cheaper lodging options in the town of Durango. 

Other Southern Mountains would be Wolf Creek (place gets puked on, so high powder quotant there), Crested Butte, and Aspen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

I know it's not in the southern area but I vote Breckenridge. It's massive and has something for everyone, including some of the best terrain parks in CO.

It also has some amazing places to eat, great shops, and great nightlife. It's actually a town, not just a resort "area".

Plus Keystone is right there too so you can go night skiiing. If you're up to it, you can pretty much double up the amount of riding you do on your vacation.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you want Southern CO, then I dunno.... But if your willing to do Summit County there's many options.... Staying in Breck and riding in Keystone would be nice. If some of you are kinda newbish then I suppose Breck wouldn't be a bad place to ride. Breck does have a sick park though, as does Keystone. Sounds like yous guys are doing a family thing though so you won't be jibbing and sliding rails.

All hating aside, Vail is pretty sick....


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Southwest Colorado check out South Fork, Pagosa Springs, Bayfield, or Durango.... Wolf Creek and Purgatory are near and kick ass. GREAT snowfall and low crowds. Monarch isn't far either....
Silverton as well....


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good call Mr. Right

I hear about Wolf Creek allllll the time out here in Denver. Nothing but good things as well.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Telluride would be cool


----------



## SnowBeaner (Apr 7, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Let's see, March is when the snow pack is at or nearly at 100% of it's maximum depth for the season. It is also typically the snowiest or second snowiest month of the season. So the conditions will probably be crappy...



So, on average,,,,what's the best month


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Its not so much about the month as it is the day unfortunately. You could show up during the snowiest month we have ever had but if you are hitting a resort day and it hasn't snowed in 2 days you might be fucked. I would say jan-feb for the clear creek/summit county resorts, and a little later like early to late march for southwest CO for the later months.... Good luck cause you never know. My best powder days have all been a crapshoot and were never planned on. When I plan on something it never seems to be what I hope. Overall January to the end of March would be your best bet.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Generally speaking March is the best month for Southwest Colorado. Mr. Right nailed it on the head there. At that time of year the moisture maker almost always seems to be coming from the southern track and that part of Colorado generally gets hammered. Of course you can have your dry spells and get skunked, but that is the best time of year to hit that region.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Telluride has the biggest and most diverse resort but prices are high. A group of intermediates would have plenty to ride in Durango, Wolf Creek, *or Monarch*. Monarch is often overlooked but is a great ski area. It's very cheap and so is the near-by lodging + Better riders can go Cat-boarding.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never been to Monarch but some friends of mine went last season... They had nothing but bad things to say about the place. Basically they claimed it was a hill better suited for being in Kansas or something? Tiny


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> I've never been to Monarch but some friends of mine went last season... They had nothing but bad things to say about the place. Basically they claimed it was a hill better suited for being in Kansas or something? Tiny


Monarch gets 350 inches of snow/year over 800 skiable acres and an 1100 foot vert. Compare that to
Wolf Creek's 450 inches of snow/year over 1600 Acres on 1600 Vertical Feet or 
Telluride's 309 inches of snow/year over 2000 Acres on 4400 Vertical.

If you want snow (though it could be a gamble as Mr. Right said), head to Wolf Creeek. If you are willing to pay a little extra for all of the auxiliary family options and a bigger mountain, hit Telluride. I also see that if you are driving, the distance to Creek and Ride are pretty-much the same from Gilbert, AZ. Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess they don't know where to look or are completely lazy. The Mirkwood Basin area looks fantastic. Plenty of great cliff hucking photos have come from that area. Of course it's a short hike to get to that area. I rode Monarch before they had that area open and it was a fun hill. The major drawback is that the vertical isn't as long as compared to other Colorado areas. Most of the runs are under 1k in vertical. Then again without lift lines you get a lot of runs in too. 

Here is one look at the area from a bc run across the highway from the ski area.








That's the main area. So yeah, nothing catching my eye either. Pretty plain. 
The ridge to the right of the snow capped peak is the Mirkwood Area.








I thought I had a better pic of it, but it's peppered with rocks and small chutes. Basically a mini golf course. There is a service road towards the bottom that loops you back into the resort. With the amount of snow they get down there, you have a good chance of scoring powder. 

Would I make an entire trip to hang out at Monarch Ski Area? Probably not. If you stay in Gunnison it's worth a day or two and you can also hit Crested Butte up. That way you can cherry pick you days based on conditions.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I've never been to Monarch but some friends of mine went last season... They had nothing but bad things to say about the place. Basically they claimed it was a hill better suited for being in Kansas or something? Tiny


I've lived along the Front Range of Colorado for the better part of 30 years... Monarch may not be the best place to go, but it's no slouch either; I actually enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Colo Springs E said:


> I've lived along the Front Range of Colorado for the better part of 30 years... Monarch may not be the best place to go, but it's no slouch either; I actually enjoy it quite a bit.


I liked Monarch a lot on the one trip we took there but I think that's because there was 3 feet of snow and a bluebird sky the day we showed up. Mirkwood Basin is cool, the organic park was fucking sweet, and they had some good steep runs as well if you went up high enough.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

Durango/Purgatory would be my pick for an intermediate rider. It has lots of blues. It is also cheaper than Telluride. It might get a little busier than Telluride during spring break. The blacks at Purgy get icy when it has been a few days since it snowed. The park at Purgy or what I have seen of the park at Telluride is better. Tamarron Lodge South of Purgy is cheaper than resort side and only seven miles from the lifts. A free shuttle runs until 10pm or so. The slope side lodgings at Purgy are nice. You can run and have a beer and sandwich for lunch. Also catch the lift early and head to the back lift before it gets crowded, not so crowded and some nice runs. Hermosa lift has a lot of nice intermediate terrain some of which are steeper than blacks at Telluride. 
Wolf Creek doesn't have a park but it is a lot less busy. It has less lift serviced terrain than the other 2. Or at least less than I have found. It is also a bit of a drive from Pagosa Springs which is on your side of the slope. It's a beautiful drive. I think Wolf Creek is better for Advanced and Beginner, or people with poles. 
Telluride is a little pricey. Don't be afraid of the blacks there, If there is snow on them they aren't so bad. The extreme stuff was closed when I was there and they were blasting it so I really didn't get a look at it, I wouldn't have done it anyway. If it is dumping and you plan on dropping to the other side don't take the lift out of Telluride. They don't groom powder and the lift unloads you in a major flat area. Take the gondola over to the other side and the middle 2 lifts have a lot of intermediate terrain. If it is dumping take the lift out of Telluride and ride the blacks down to Telluride(not so much flat going that way. There is about 1700' of vertical back to town. Stay off the blue going to Telluride. It doesn't have enough slope to be called a green.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

When they get a good snow the waterfall area at Wolf Creek is my favorite place to ride that I have ever seen in my time on a snowboard. I would vote for the Wolf out of all of the ones mentioned myself. Pagosa is a fun place to party too.


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

On 2nd thought:
Purgatory will be packed with really long lift lines on spring break. Wolf Creek or Telluride shouldn't be so bad. I checked the map and Telluride has added a lot of park lately. It will cost you about 25 to 50% more than Wolf Creek. For an intermediate group I would pick Telluride. I do have a prejudice against Wolf Creek. Everytime I book a trip 3 weeks in advance it doesn't snow for those 3 weeks. Still it really doesn't have a great deal of intermediate but it does have some steeps and trees.
For views I hear Telluride is great. When we were there it was getting nuked and you couldn't see very far but you had freshies on every run.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Only place ive been out west was the boat. 3600+ vert was plenty for me. I had a blast.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Nugggster said:


> Only place ive been out west was the boat. 3600+ vert was plenty for me. I had a blast.


Thats if you go to the top though.. most runs dont go to the top. The highest vert iv been on is 700 ft vert ...=(


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

On a clear day you can see Moab from the See forever run in Telluride. It has some amazing terrain...you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

rubbertoe said:


> On 2nd thought:
> Purgatory will be packed with really long lift lines on spring break. Wolf Creek or Telluride shouldn't be so bad. I checked the map and Telluride has added a lot of park lately. It will cost you about 25 to 50% more than Wolf Creek. For an intermediate group I would pick Telluride. I do have a prejudice against Wolf Creek. Everytime I book a trip 3 weeks in advance it doesn't snow for those 3 weeks. Still it really doesn't have a great deal of intermediate but it does have some steeps and trees.
> For views I hear Telluride is great. When we were there it was getting nuked and you couldn't see very far but you had freshies on every run.


Thats what happens when you plan... The best days of riding I ever had were at the Wolf when they got 110" in 3 days. I saw that they had over 36" in a day on the news, told my boss I was out and drove straight there. Most beautiful thing I've ever seen.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

unfmoose said:


> On a clear day you can see Moab from the See forever run in Telluride. It has some amazing terrain...you won't be dissappointed.




Is Telluride a tough drive in winter? I live near Steamboat.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

Not from Montrose. I have never seen the roads closed...no passes either though. The worst I have ever seen it was the snow between Montrose and Ridgway...snowing so hard we were going like 35-40. Thought about turning around and it was bluebird from Ridgway to Tride. Turned out being an amazing day. Dallas Divide can get pretty snow packed, buts I haven't seen it too bad. 1 hour to an hour 15 minutes on a good day. The longest it has ever taken me is an Hour and half.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

*colorado resorts*

mid march usually has pretty good snowpack. i live in durandgo and our resort is pretty legit, at purgatory tickets can be pretty cheap 2, 40-80$. make sure you hit the pithfork terrain garden. it has a few rails and a sum nice 30-40 foot jumps.


----------

